# Silence Of The Snails



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Starring the hannibal of snails, anentome helena, a snail eating snail.*
*
I saw some on Aquabid a couple years back and I dont think there was much information out there on them. Well I came across some more and looked them up, it seems there's a lot more information from personal experience. Are they a lot more common now? I kind of like the idea of having a snail eating snail.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1225522824

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GDalg17TGk&feature=related


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

They have become quite a bit more popular in the last few months. 

http://arizonainverts.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204&st=0

Here is a good post about them that someone wrote.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Great article, thanks for the link oblongshrimp


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm....I'm getting an urge for a really weird 1 or 2 gallon species tank. I've been raising snails like weeds in my 2g cherry shrimp tank. now they have a purpose!


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah i was really interested in buying these snails AKA Assasin Snails until aquabid placed a virus on my computer that took some time to get rid of so just watch out of the site. It is probably not the site but other people messing with the site. There are though really good prices and selections on the site.

The snail is supposed to be really good to get rid of your snail problem but the Assassin snail needs constant snails to feast on so have a plan on getting them from your LFS.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

They do not need a constant supply of snails. Sure, you can breed their prey in a separate tank but they can also be weaned on protein rich foods such as bloodworms. You can try Aquariacentral.com's Classifieds section. Many of us there sell _Anentome helena_. PM Arakkis there so he can put you on his waiting list as he breeds his assassins to be sold to reserving customers.


----------

